# Whats your views on the riftwar saga



## UNGOLIANT (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi all this is my first thread  (except that introducin one)
does anyone else think that the Magician, Silverthorn and the Darkness at Sethanon were copied from lotr in ways. i no there was the rift and all that which made it such a great book but the dwarves and elves in it seem very similiar if not exactly the same to JJr tolkiens

Whats your views on the matter?


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Apr 14, 2005)

I wouldn't say "copied," exactly--although I did think to myself, when I first read Magician, "some of this looks awfully familiar."

_The Lord of the Rings_ established a template for popular fantasy, and I think the _Riftwar_ saga, by incorporating some recognizably Tolkienian elements, is simply acknowledging that debt. Doing so also highlights the many ways in which the _Riftwar_ novels (and later novels) _deviate_ from the Tolkienian paradigm.


----------

